# Largest P Tank



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

What is the largest home tank anyone on the board has or has seen? I only have a 75 and a 55 but I'm getting a 90 on Thursday. However, As I'm remodling my home, I'm incorporating a wrap around setup that measures 8'x28"x24" on two walls and 10.5'x28"x24" on the adjoining wall. This is a completely open system so the P's will be able to swim all the way to the other side of the room. This is not an easy job as most walls aren't two feet thick but it's getting done anyway. I have a friend who works for a local window manufacturer that gives me all the glass I will need at no cost because at 3/4 inch thickness these sizes of scrap are no good to the company. Sweet huh? This will be completed in about three months. May be devorced by then as well! I also have the professional help of a professional tank builder who also happens to be related.

So, anyway, I just thought I'd see if anyone here has something like this or has seen it done from scratch. I will post some pics as it reaches completion. :rockin:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

your lucky man. all the free glass and a professional aquarium builder, can't beat that :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Holy S that is gonna be a sweeet tank!!! That is an awesome project man, and please post pics with your progress, not just when you are completed.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, I think it's going to work out the way I want it. I didn't know if the glass would be think enough but Gary, the tank pro says it will be perfect.

I could never afford this if it was for the free glass and the help of Gary. This guy did some work on the aquariums in the Mall of America and also Bass Pro Shop years back. He happens to be my wife's cousin. I own a computer shop so we're kind of trading labor. Believe me, he's getting the short end of the stick!

Right now we have the walls ripped out and are in the process of reinforcing the floor as well as building steel supports that go into the walls. Gary looks at this like it's nothing. To me it's already been allot of work. It will be worth it in the end though. Gary also got a industrial size filter system that needs repaired but it was free so what the hell.

I'm really into reds and I think I'll try to keep a pretty good ammount of them in this new system. Then maybe I'll throw a Rhom in the 90 and keep some small reds in the 75. The 55 will probably just be used for feeders.

My wife doesn't know whether to sh*t or go blind. We started this project while she was visiting her sister for a week. Yeah, I have balls as big as grapefruit but until I finish this project, she will keep them in a vice.

I've decide that I must be about a half bubble off plumb. I'm also thinking of doing a poison arrow frog terraium on the unused wall but that will have to wait until this is all finished. I'll get some pics up when we get all the glass ready to go in and after.

This is a great site! Keep up the good work. :rockin: :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

If I ever buy a large tank (over 125g) it will be plexiglas. Those glass tanks are so heavy and will need extra floor support. My present 125g is heavy enough to move, can't imagine moving an 8 foot aquarium made of glass!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a 180 gallon. not a big deal. ive seen bigger.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I've seen bigger also. CHUD has an 1100 gallon tank.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I've seen bigger also." That remark cracked me up. Sounded like a bunch of girls discussing size (oops you are not girls!) Won't go there :rasp:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Thats going to be huge, do youknow how many gallons? good luck


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I own a 240 gal tank has 1/2 in glass had to come in the room though the window. but it's sweet I thinks its 8x2x2. it weighs like 3000lbs. I added two floor jack under the house, theres no basement so it worked out. send some pics of that monster tank its gonna be sweet. how many p's you gonna put in there?
later


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to equipment questions.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

No progress pics yet?


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

My Mavica is in the shop for repair but when I get it back I'll post some pics. We did hit one snag though. We have to reroute allot of wiring and the electrical inspector is making us groundfault protect everything below it and around it. I guess that's okay though. I wouldn't want to have a leak while my wife was drying her hair downstairs.Then Gary was called away and I'm not attempting anything without him.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I Have ordered a 180 wide from glasscages.com im going
to St.louis on march 16th to pic it up


----------

